# Can the Magic make the Playoffs?



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

As crazy as it may seem, the Magic are only 5 games out of the playoffs. 5 freakin games, with 68 left to play. In the weak Eastern Conference, can the Magic recover from this horrid start and make the playoffs? I mean, they're only 5.5 Games out of the division lead!! People, the season is NOT over by any means because everyone else sucks too in the East, especially in the Atlantic Division. What are your thoughts, can it happen?


----------



## compsciguy78 (Dec 16, 2002)

Do chimpanzees sniff each others butts?


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO:no: :no: :no: :no: :no:


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>compsciguy78</b>!
> Do chimpanzees sniff each others butts?


Do they? I know my dog sniffs other dogs butts.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

yes well if they do get it if juwan and gooden step their game up and if hunter starts stepping up himself and giricek can back up mcgrady with the scoring the magic might be lucky enough for about 45 wins


----------



## CP26 (May 8, 2003)

No


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Yes.

I think that a team or two from the East with records below .500 can still make the playoffs. The West is just so strong...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

No.

1. Pacers
2. Hornets
3. Pistons
4. Nets
5. Seventy Sixers
6. Raptors
7. Cavaliers
8. Bucks

Book It.


----------



## 2PacFan4Life (Aug 4, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> No.
> 
> 1. Pacers
> ...


Cavs? It kinda hurts when you can't win a game on the road in 30+ attempts.


----------



## WhoDaBest23 (Apr 16, 2003)

Doubtful..


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>WhoDaBest23</b>!
> Doubtful..


My personal feeling was if they lost that Toronto game, playoffs are no longer a possibility. So ...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>2PacFan4Life</b>!
> 
> 
> Cavs? It kinda hurts when you can't win a game on the road in 30+ attempts.


What does their road losing streak have to do with making the playoffs?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> What does their road losing streak have to do with making the playoffs?


Making the playoffs involves winning games. Winning some on the road is necessary. Duh.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> Making the playoffs involves winning games. Winning some on the road is necessary. Duh.


Most of the eastern conference teams suck that the Cavs will easily make the playoffs, even if they barely lose more than win at the end of the season.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> 
> 
> Most of the eastern conference teams suck that the Cavs will easily make the playoffs, even if they barely lose more than win at the end of the season.


If the Cavs don't win a road game this year, they won't make the playoffs, even in the East. Book it.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

do you even think TMac will stay in Orlando if they don't make the playoff? next year....


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> do you even think TMac will stay in Orlando if they don't make the playoff? next year....


I am pretty certain the team will make the playoffs next year. They have enough talent to make it this year, but the early struggles sent them in a downward spiral. I definitely don't think this team is as bad as 1-15 ... but their confidence in shot among other things. 

Probably depends on their draft and free agency this off-season. If they draft a guy like Dwight Howard with huge potential, Tmac would probably stay around. If they dont make any significant moves, he would be gone ... but I would hope if Orlando knew he was leaving they would at least trade him and get something back and not just lose him for nothing.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Dee Bo</b>!
> 
> 
> I am pretty certain the team will make the playoffs next year. They have enough talent to make it this year, but the early struggles sent them in a downward spiral. I definitely don't think this team is as bad as 1-15 ... but their confidence in shot among other things.
> ...


cough cough, SHAQ!:upset:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

If magic can win the next game, then yes..if not... It is IMPOSSIBLE..unless we make a trade..


----------



## MentalPowerHouse (Oct 9, 2003)

Its unlikely but not impossible. Never call something impossible because every year in every major spots league, NBA, NHL, MLP, NFL, something that seems impossible happens.


----------



## darkballa (Sep 19, 2003)

unless juwan steps up big time to the form he was last year when he averaged 18 ppg and gooden knows how to pass more and lue can assist and garrity can stay healthy and giricek can shoot better... they have enough talent to make the playoffs but i dont think the chemistry is still there between gooden and howard (eg. see 02-03 clippers)


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think they are done, son. They wil have it in their mind now that they are bad. It will take a lot to turn that around. It's incredible that this team has started so bad with the talent they have.


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Here's a more important question: "Can they win a game?"


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> cough cough, SHAQ!:upset:


Gabriel is so "Moronic" to depart Shaq.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rukahS capuT</b>!
> 
> 
> If the Cavs don't win a road game this year, they won't make the playoffs, even in the East. Book it.


If they make the playoffs, just erase your whole Tupac Fan Club for your punishment


----------



## Truth34 (May 28, 2003)

*Orlando will finish higher than Cleveland*

Book it.


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mattsanity</b>!
> No.
> 
> 1. Pacers
> ...


Cavaliers:laugh: Yeah right! NOT! 

And whoever said they could win 45 games
:laugh: Yeah, the Magic to date have 1 out of 20 and you think they are gonna win 45 They are gonna be lucky if they get 20 wins this season, you need to do the math!!!


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

Magiclayoffs=:rotf: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :stupid:


----------

